# 2008 opener



## Guest

Here we go..It was great in 07 and only 276 days to go to the 08 opener!!!!! :beer: Wah hooo!!!!


----------



## Dak

I was just thinking...where is r u dun's opener countdown thread?

Glad we are started again.

:beer:


----------



## Guest

I didn't want to jump the gun! Some people thought I was a little premature last year. (pronounced wife) but hey, a guy's got to have something to look forward to doesn't he? :wink:


----------



## ghostbuster

so how many bird did u shot total this year


----------



## Guest

Before I respond, just know that it's not a contest for me. I shot my limit each of my trips to your fair state of south dakota and for the most part the same holds true for my trips in MN. Which were several. I never get out enough to suit me, but always enough to keep the passion burning. I hope you do too!


----------



## Dak

I know what you mean about jumping the gun...my wife who also hunts, is still laughing from when I told her this thread had started again!

:beer:


----------



## kgpcr

Not to early at all!! The count down has begun!!


----------



## Heavy Hitter

275 it's getting closer I can feel it


----------



## Heavy Hitter

273 and my dog already has house anxiety........


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

266 days...


----------



## Guest

I'm getting old and feeble. And dang happy to get all the help I can get!

:snow:


----------



## Guest

See how time just screams by, two hundred and sixty one days. (and counting)


----------



## Guest

two fifty three!


----------



## Dak

right around the corner


----------



## foxygal

Wish we had the birds like we used to in Pa my dogs would love to get on some wild ones, one of these year they will.


----------



## Guest

243 to go.


----------



## kgpcr

The number is shrinking!!


----------



## Guest

kgpcr, I think the rest of em have lost the passion! Noobody talking trash anymore. They are all thinking about mowing lawns and stuff! oke:


----------



## Canuck

:withstupid:

Darn NR hunters.
They hardly ever miss.

:beer: :wink: :beer: :beer: :-?

Hope you are having a good winter.

I'll be sitting down to a nice meal of XoXth Dakota pheasants this weekend.

Canuck


----------



## 94NDTA

GOD I JUST WANT TO GO PHEASANT HUNTING! How many days?


----------



## ghostbuster

the other day i was driving to my buddies house and there were 10 roosters sitting on the road didn't even move jeez that just makes me mad but thats the way life goes i wish i could of taken on lol


----------



## Guest

Now thats better! 240 to go..... 8)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

228


----------



## joseph

I have pheasants in my back yard begging to be shot but they know they are safe...for now...lol :******: :******: :lol:


----------



## joseph

226 days left... :lol:


----------



## north14




----------



## north14




----------



## Guest

Those are great pics! now the blood is boiling again! Thanks a lot. :beer:


----------



## franchi

r u dun said:


> Those are great pics! now the blood is boiling again! Thanks a lot. :beer:


Yeah they took those last week out by Pembina.


----------



## Canuck

Not very much snow in the Pembina area. Can see the birds are doing okay there. :wink:

So how are the birds doing in the rest of the state this winter?

Canuck


----------



## Guest

You can't fool me, I've been to that cattail marsh and it is just north of Antler!


----------



## garyb

Ha, funny stuff. When did one cattail swamp start looking different from all the others?? javascript:emoticon(':beer:') On your question about the rest of the state, in the south-central area of ND there is no snow, it's been warm, and the pheasants are doing very well. Farmers want precip. badly, since they have had little since early fall. If all goes well (it is still early early), '08 could be better than '07 (if that is possible).


----------



## schreinerm

We usually go to lamoure county to hunt there are alot of pheasants and ducks as well :beer:


----------



## 5tealth

oh man, beautiful pheasents. I have never hunted them, but I want to soooo badly.


----------



## joseph

wow you don't know what you are missing...lol.... :beer:


----------



## sonic

WHOAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunter9494

i don't know what he is pointing but it must be really buried in the snow.


----------



## Rick Acker

How many days are we at now??? Here's a Rooster I put together that has a lil' different markings. Tail is yellowish, chest is more brown and scaps are a light brown. See you in the cattails!


----------



## roostman

Thanks Rick now I really have the itch to go Pheasant hunting. :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck

I've gotten three already this year....

....with the pickup. Dang things are all over the roads! I've already replaced a headlight. Thought I was going to have to replace the windshield Sunday.


----------



## franchi

FPP


----------



## Guest

199 folks. they were laughing at me while i sat in the white decoys on st patty's day! i'll get em for that.


----------



## kgpcr

under 200 OUTSTANDING!!!!!


----------



## justund223

out scouting for snows today i saw like 50 roosters, wow i can't wait to go after them next fall


----------



## R y a n

I have a few pictures of a bunch of roosters standing in the ditch outside our pickup window last fall.

I came home to North Dakota for a little deer hunting, and we ran into roosters everywhere we looked.

I'll have to dig up those pictures... they were unreal.


----------



## Guest

188 and getting closer!


----------



## kgpcr

181 and count is getting lower!


----------



## R y a n

:lol:


----------



## Guest

163 and counting!


----------



## muleskinner

Just bought a new F250 diesel for the long cross country trek to ND - in the process of rigging her out -- thoughts drift off to the pheasant opener.

I've deemed the truck the official "Al Gore" vehicle


----------



## deacon

Won't be any road hunters this year at $4 per gallon gas! :lol:


----------



## Dak

too funny


----------



## muleskinner

Dave,

The rumors told from our ND brothers is that the MN and WI boys do the road hunting - we VA boys wear out our boot soles.

It is the sound of the diesel on the way to the hunt that gets my blood flowing!!


----------



## Guest

"we VA boys wear out our boot soles. " Sounds to me you need better dogs if you have to walk that much! :lol:


----------



## muleskinner

Good One! Great picture of the dogs!

We walk that much because we hunt so much day in and day out! The calluses on the dog's feet are finally going away :lol:

Growing up in PA we could not afford dogs - my dad turned us kids into dogs. During pheasant season (back when PA actually had wild pheasants), the the skin on my knees was thin from crawling through the brush all season. Hunting catail sloughs with dogs is like a walk in the park. 8)


----------



## Guest

one hundred fifty two and off we go!


----------



## Guest

one hundred and twenty-five days to go! WOW!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

123


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN

I suppose I'll have to oil up my shotgun, dust off my hunting boots, find my orange vest, and buy an extra box of shells.

With so few days left till the opener I'm not sure I'll have time to do it all.

.........Honey, where's my dog whistle???? :roll:


----------



## Guest

Well, regardless of the cool, wet spring, $4.00 plus/gallon gas predictions, I have the days numbered down to 118. There will be birds to hunt, stories to share and fun to be had before you know it! :beer:


----------



## Guest

one hundred twelve days and a hunting we will go!


----------



## Guest

one oh six


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP

Guess we are at a buck fifty,


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP

oops a Buck and a nickle


----------



## Guest

We can celebrate on the fourth of July. I'll tell you. on the fourth we have under one hundred! Whoo hoo! :jammin: :beer: 99 to go as of 7/4/08!!!!!!! That's gettin' there!


----------



## Dak

Sweet!! :beer:


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP

Good thing the farm birds come sooner.


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP

My dog is going insane.


----------



## Heavy Hitter

92!!!! 8)


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

86 days!

:sniper:


----------



## Guest

Eighty two! and counting...


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

S E V E N T Y ~~~ E I G H T !!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

72 Days :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Guest

Oh goodie!


----------



## Guest

69 days to go. Do we really have to wait?


----------



## Guest

*55 days, but who's counting?*


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

r u dun said:


> *55 days, but who's counting?*


ME

53 days now..........


----------



## deacon

Ha, you guys must be sleeping

*50 days* :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:

16 pages of new posts since my last visit and this is the only one of interest.


----------



## Guest

We are in the forties just like the low tonite!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

r u dun said:


> We are in the forties just like the low tonite!


I'm lovin' the cool temps...although we're supposed to have highs in the mid-90s today.....that gets old.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

46....................


----------



## jkolson

Are you sure it's not time yet??? Could you double check the calendar please....


----------



## Guest

41 days to go!


----------



## Chaws

38 boys!


----------



## 94NDTA

Is it pheasant season yet? I think my dog is going crazy. She is pointing at birds in the garden.


----------



## 1littlefeather

South GA quail hunting. Just a few more days to put that puppy on roosters


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Could it be................33 !


----------



## Guest

WOW! 29 sounds mighty fine!


----------



## MSG Rude

Hero is ready!


----------



## Guest

I'm telling it straight, just 28!


----------



## Guest

two dozen + 2 to go!


----------



## Pfeiferada

i guess today must be Jeff Gordon day,

24 to go!!

can anyone guess which one is the old one, and which one is the young one?










only the young one will be hunting pheasants this year, the arthritis on the old one is too bad for her to continue hunting, but she made it 12 seasons!!


----------



## 94NDTA

Went out and shot 125 rounds of clays. Holy crap is my shoulder sore. I think I managed 98 out of the 125. The cobwebs are off, my dog is in shape. The truck is ready to go, LETS DO THIS!!!

only 24 more days to wait.


----------



## Guest

23! Holy Moly. How did this happen?  How did it sneak up on me like this :wink: ?


----------



## Guest

20 days to go! :lol:


----------



## Guest

19. hoo rah!


----------



## Guest

the heck with the financial and political discussions, the countdown is at 18!


----------



## R y a n

r u dun said:


> the heck with the financial and political discussions, the countdown is at 18!


:lol:

That brought a smile to my face! 18? Geez it seems like so much further! I heard there is still a bunch of young 'uns around with no color and still can't fly yet?

Gonna be a late hatch for quite a few I think!


----------



## BNATT

Knock the eggshells off em!


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point

Been out shooting clays. Making plans. Ready to go!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Sweet sixteen!!! :beer:


----------



## Guest

"Sweet sixteen!!! " Oh yeah!


----------



## indsport

Much as we are looking forward to the season, it will not be near what it was last year. My surveys the last 3 weeks showed a number of young chicks from renesting attempts with the first hatch quite reduced by spring weather. Over half of CRP in our area went under the plow between last fall and last month. A lot more corn that isn't even close to harvest. There will still be birds but not for much longer. I hold little hope for good pheasant hunting in our area of southeast north dakota 5 years down the road.


----------



## Guest

indsport, what you are saying may very well be true. As I was touting last year, "These are the good old days" at least for us just as the soil bank days were for many others of "The Greatest generation". So with that said, we're *FOURTEEN * days away! Wahoo!


----------



## Guest

*12* can you believe it!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

11 days! I can't freaking wait!


----------



## deacon

Would agree bird numbers are down from last year. People are going to be surprised.


----------



## Guest

Deacon, I'm with you 100%. numbers are down, I guess I'll just stay home and watch some football. Dang, I"ve been witing so long for this. 

Well, maybe I'll just sneak out for a little bit. :beer:


----------



## NDJHG88

Numbers are down all around. Around my farm the birds are few and far between. Last spring gave me the feeling that it was going to be a good hatch, and the summer seemed like there were several birds. But this fall walking with my dog I have not seen the amount of birds I was expecting. Oh well get out there and shoot, one bad winter and they all could be gone.


----------



## deacon

ru dun, how many days?

My dogs cannot wait. I will not be out until 10/16, out of town, so count down plus 6 daysfor me. Cannot think of last time missed opener.

Less birds just means more exercise and looking at the waist line I need it!


----------



## Guest

*10*


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

*9*


----------



## deacon

Anyone taking youth out this weekend, plan to take my son out one day. Good chance to see bird numbers and work new pup.


----------



## bornlucky

I was out scouting ducks this morning in SE ND and saw a few pheasants. The cocks have great color already. I am not seeing any young chicks which is unusual as the last several years I have seen lots this time of year.

A farmer told me yesterday that he is only seeing a fraction of the birds in his soybeans vs. a year ago.

Well, that's OK. At least we have a huntable population which is something I cannot say about the duck population around here. Looks like I will have to focus on the mighty ringneck this year!


----------



## Guest

Remmi_&_I said:


> *9*


dang, beat me to the draw!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

r u dun said:


> Remmi_&_I said:
> 
> 
> 
> *9*
> 
> 
> 
> dang, beat me to the draw!
Click to expand...

Can you tell I'm excited?? Today it is 8 !


----------



## D&amp;D

You guys are killing me! I've got three more weeks before I head that way. I just hope my dogs can make it that long. It was 44 degrees at the house yesterday morning and they are about to tear the place down!

Good luck and try to leave a few.


----------



## Guest

off practice shootin' at ducks this weekend, Remmi_&_I, cover me while I'm gone! :beer:


----------



## Canuck

I'll do it!

 SEVEN for you...

Thirteen for me. :roll:

Canuck


----------



## Sask hunter

Already open here in SK


----------



## Springer

Took my son out this morning and he went 1 for 4, he was pretty upset with his shooting, he was 5 for 7 so far this year on grouse.

I told him next weekend he will do better.


----------



## deacon

Springer said:


> Took my son out this morning and he went 1 for 4, he was pretty upset with his shooting, he was 5 for 7 so far this year on grouse.
> 
> I told him next weekend he will do better.


Mine too, probably 2 for 8 or so. Youth hunt birds had very little color. Grass is very thick, recent rain has made growth tough for walking.


----------



## Guest

Let em know, that's why they call it Hunting! :beer: btw,6!


----------



## spoiler92

5! Can't wait to head out Friday. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Only 4 days away! I bet at this time Saturday I already have one in the bag (if it is legal shooting time of course).


----------



## Guest

And then there were three!


----------



## Guest

two. wet or not, here we come!


----------



## nd_hunter

TOMORROW!!! I've waited so long to say that...i can't wait!


----------



## Guest

Seems like last week doesn't it?



r u dun said:


> Here we go..It was great in 07 and only 276 days to go to the 08 opener!!!!! :beer: Wah hooo!!!!


One more wake up and we go!


----------

